# Recherche - Directeur Technique iPad



## Raychorbe (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Dans le cadre d'une création d'entreprise innovante exploitant les technos mobiles (essentiellement iPad), je suis à la recherche d'un Directeur Technique.

Passionné par les produits Apple, sensible à la nouveauté et à l'ergonomie vous serez la pierre angulaire d'un projet ambitieux.

Pour en savoir plus, merci de m'adresser un email avec vos coordonnées et idéalement un CV et/ou une liste de vos réalisations sur iPad / iPhone.

Le poste est à pourvoir pour janvier 2012, mais nous saurons attendre le bon élément 

raychorbe @ gmail. com


----------



## Gwen (29 Novembre 2011)

Normalement, il y a les petites annonces de MacG pour ce genre de chose.


----------

